# HAPPY BIRTHDAY THORLIFTER...!!!



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2008)

42, DAMN THAT'S OLD...!  Many happy returns and many, many, many more to come you old git!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2008)

Kiss my ass Jan, Im 42 as well.....

Thor, congrats on ur B-Day man.... Hopefully u get a nice toy from the wife, or at the very least, one hell of a nice ribeye steak...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 7, 2008)

happy birthday mate!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Thor!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday, TL...... hope you enjoy many more. 42 ? Oh my !!

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Thor! 

Wish I was 42.

TO


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2008)

Happy B-day TL. Welcome to club 42.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you Lucky, Les, Gnomey, Screaming Eagle, Heinz, Charles, ToughOmbre, and Evangilder.

WOW!!! 42. I often wondered if I would make it this far, as I'm sure a few of us have. Les, I hope your right and I get a steak!!!!


----------



## Erich (Aug 7, 2008)

many birthdays in the future for you, see many delights of the world............


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you Erich!

Everyone's well wishes are very appreciated.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Thor!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 7, 2008)

Ya ole fart!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2008)

Happie Burfday!!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Happy bday thor have a beer for us ok !


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## rochie (Aug 7, 2008)

happy birthday and my best wishes thorlifter


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday. I'll refrain from calling you an Ol' Fart though cause I'm an older fart than you


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2008)

...and one that smell more too....perhaps??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you Wayne, Joe, Njaco, Wilbur, RabidAlien, Rochie, BuckSnort, and Adler.

Just talked to the wife. She is taking me out for Mexican food tonight so I'll have to mix in a Dos Equis or two.

Thanks again my friends.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 7, 2008)

Happy birthday Thor


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you Marcel.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 7, 2008)

Tip a couple Dos Equis XX'ers for me as well. That it my favorite Mexican Beer. Good stuff.


----------



## Freebird (Aug 7, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Kiss my ass Jan, Im 42 as well.....
> 
> Thor, congrats on ur B-Day man.... Hopefully u get a nice toy from the wife, or at the very least, one hell of a nice ribeye steak...





evangilder said:


> Happy B-day TL. Welcome to club 42.



Club 42 has some pretty good company!  


Vintage '66 was a damn good year! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2008)

Tip a few for me, to your good health mate!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2008)

My late but the warmest and best wishes Thor....A Happy Birthday mate !!!!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you Wurger.


----------



## seesul (Aug 11, 2008)

I´m late as I was on vacation last week but happy B´day Thor!!!


----------

